# BMW's "Girl" Cars



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

m4hk33 said:


> i dont think that there is a any model that i would clasifiy as a chick car right now, each series now have some incredibly preforming models that tend to attract guys
> 
> for example
> 550 and m5 mans car
> ...


On this forum there are alot of women that know about cars including me & 6brit shes really a car person she knows more than alot of men. Very knowledgeable about cars. So your saying women are completely ignorant and know nothing about cars? I know alot of men that just go o i bought the M5 because its fast and was better than what my friends have, NOT ALL MEN KNOW EVERYTHING ABOUT CARS & AND NOT ALL WOMEN ARE IGNORANT ABOUT CARS. but im just a lil ol woman i belong in the kitchen making you a sandwich right, and not in the garage working on my car.


----------



## docpaulo (Nov 12, 2009)

Missmodena310 said:


> :rofl: I dont think in any way the 6 series is a girls car its very aggressive even though my sister does drive a 650i i dont find it a 'chick car'. I think any car can be a chick car if a girls driving it lol Most white 3 and x series i see are driven by women, easy to keep clean i guess?Seems to me men tend to think that the Ms and 550s are manly cars because they are powerful, which is really stupid, what women cant drive powerful cars? So the little cars are feminine? Thats a bunch of crap to me, as a woman who does all the work on her own car and knows how to drive i think all cars are really based on the drivers ability to control it and properly use it. I dont stereotype cars because of the size or power wether its a mans car or women's. My car Yes, it's a womans car. Why because i am a woman and i have pink all over the car.


well said..


----------



## m4hk33 (May 31, 2009)

of course course not all women are ignorant of cars, just most of them,lol, just playing.

basically what i am saying is 9 out of 10 females are sensible and will get a car that fits there needs and budget, and be done with it, guys on the other hand are retarded and have this enate ability to want to mess with stuff to make it bigger, badder, and faster. just as you implied with you friend getting an M5.


very rarely is a girl going to say, hey this car doesnt have enuff power, or let me see what i can get out of it, i need to get an exhaust, intake and some stage 3 software. 

shes going to say i really need some new sunglasses and a LV bag to go with the new car.


----------



## mksu19 (Nov 21, 2008)

Mikenmass said:


> Any convertible is a chick car.


Maybe you can convince my husband to get me this:










Being that verts are for girls and all!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

m4hk33 said:


> of course course not all women are ignorant of cars, just most of them,lol, just playing.
> 
> basically what i am saying is 9 out of 10 females are sensible and will get a car that fits there needs and budget, and be done with it, guys on the other hand are retarded and have this enate ability to want to mess with stuff to make it bigger, badder, and faster. just as you implied with you friend getting an M5.
> 
> ...


ewww LV screams trashy real women have Yves saint laurent purses and work on their own cars!


----------



## mksu19 (Nov 21, 2008)

Missmodena310 said:


> ewww LV screams trashy real women have Yves saint laurent purses and work on their own cars!


Ewww, LV's are like so 90's! YSL's = :thumbup:


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

mksu19 said:


> Ewww, LV's are like so 90's! YSL's = :thumbup:


yea i use ysl i have a Lv and dont use it to many fakes :thumbdwn:


----------



## mksu19 (Nov 21, 2008)

Missmodena310 said:


> yea i use ysl i have a Lv and dont use it to many fakes :thumbdwn:


You should've seen this Asian woman trying to return a fake LV bag back to the LV store on Rodeo... Moral of the story, don't buy LV's in HK!!!


----------



## Bob530XI (Jan 26, 2010)

If i had to say one particular series in the BMW lineup to be a "chick car" i would say the 1 series. I see alot of girls driving them and i think they fit them well.


----------



## Route 66 (Oct 5, 2009)

Every women who I have seen driving a BMW, has been in a 3 series convertible.


----------



## mksu19 (Nov 21, 2008)

Route 66 said:


> Every women who I have seen driving a BMW, has been in a 3 series convertible.


You obviously haven't seen my mother-in-law ripping down the blvd. on her M5! Or how about my sister in an X6 "M"!


----------



## LHB (Apr 16, 2010)

Another observation:

There are "girl" or "chick" cars (just like there are "guy" cars) in the sense that one way of looking at them is like a kind of fashion accessory. And then there are cars that have either a "feminine", "androgynous" or "masculine" look to them. The latter can be driven by anyone--regardless of sex--without violating any reasonable person's sense of decorum and propriety. The former probably should not be. 

Despite its somewhat feminine lines, I'd love to have a 650. On the other hand, I wouldn't be caught dead in a car with black wheels, even an e46 M3. It's your money, though. And your reputation.

Chick Car: White BMW e46 325cic
Guy Car: Black on Black in Black w/Black Wheels BMW e46 M3 w/o sunroof

Feminine: BMW 650
Androgynous: BMW 328i Sedan
Masculine: BMW e60 M5


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

so according to you this 
 
is a guys car and since you are in a white 3 series your car is a girls car so you are a girl then? ?


----------



## LHB (Apr 16, 2010)

Missmodena310 said:


> so according to you this
> 
> is a guys car and since you are in a white 3 series your car is a girls car so you are a girl then? ?


Nope, I just checked, and I'm still a male. I'm glad you asked though; better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

Missmodena310 said:


> On this forum there are alot of women that know about cars including me & 6brit shes really a car person she knows more than alot of men. Very knowledgeable about cars. So your saying women are completely ignorant and know nothing about cars? I know alot of men that just go o i bought the M5 because its fast and was better than what my friends have, NOT ALL MEN KNOW EVERYTHING ABOUT CARS & AND NOT ALL WOMEN ARE IGNORANT ABOUT CARS. but im just a lil ol woman i belong in the kitchen making you a sandwich right, and not in the garage working on my car.





Missmodena310 said:


> ewww LV screams trashy real women have Yves saint laurent purses and work on their own cars!





Missmodena310 said:


> yea i use ysl i have a Lv and dont use it to many fakes :thumbdwn:


Another reason why your the wifey


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

m4hk33 said:


> of course course not all women are ignorant of cars, just most of them,lol, just playing.
> 
> basically what i am saying is 9 out of 10 females are sensible and will get a car that fits there needs and budget, and be done with it, guys on the other hand are retarded and have this enate ability to want to mess with stuff to make it bigger, badder, and faster. just as you implied with you friend getting an M5.
> 
> ...


this post is so many millions of types of FAIL it's not even funny -

most men I have dated including the one I am with now (and I he will actually agree) know less than I do about cars - most men I have EVER met know less than me about cars

men are only useful for one thing and most are not very good even at that...

I assume you do all your own work on your cars...and I am sure none of the "men" on this board take their cars to the dealership to have them worked on :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## heffdiddy (Mar 22, 2010)

its dangerous territory to put a stamp on what you think is a "chick car". i think that in this day women arent stuck to driving certain cars because they are women. i think that only pertains to high school when most girls drive the same car. when they get older and are able to purchase their own cars there is no such thing as a chick car. it is odd that you left out 3 series since you apparently own one although that is the model i see most women driving. one thing i have observed though is it seems that most men drive the 335, 550, and 7 series while women drive the lower horsepower versions of each offering. this is by no means a rule just a little observation.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

heffdiddy said:


> its dangerous territory to put a stamp on what you think is a "chick car". i think that in this day women arent stuck to driving certain cars because they are women. i think that only pertains to high school when most girls drive the same car. when they get older and are able to purchase their own cars there is no such thing as a chick car. it is odd that you left out 3 series since you apparently own one although that is the model i see most women driving. one thing i have observed though is it seems that most men drive the 335, 550, and 7 series while women drive the lower horsepower versions of each offering. this is by no means a rule just a little observation.


This was one of the only unoffensive comments :thumbup: very nicely said!


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

I drive a red car, therefore I must be a Marxist communist....

Cars that are owned by women are chick cars, cars that are owned by men are guy cars. What a stupid tread!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

wag-zhp said:


> I drive a red car, therefore I must be a Marxist communist....
> 
> Cars that are owned by women are chick cars, cars that are owned by men are guy cars. *What a stupid tread*!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbup:

agreed!!! I hate the stock tires on the girl cars BMW makes sheesh!


----------

